# African Breeder with high quality...



## Cichlidsinoh (Jul 29, 2006)

Need Help with Africans get a hold of me. I also offer fish for sale. Very high quality with 2nd to none on color. Full operting website with option to purchase. I also will help with breeding and raising fry etc. I can help e mail me with what you have.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

where do you live? and better yet where do you ship too?


----------

